# $7  1-2-3 Block Accuracy Test



## calstar (Jun 7, 2016)

Might interest some.  Brian


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 7, 2016)

Stan is a smart guy, a careful machinist and millwright, and a heck of a host at the Summer Bash.  Note that he said "I'm not saying YOUR seven dollar blocks will come in this good..."  That is the crux of it.  If you buy a set of blocks "made by" Suburban Tool, not "imported by" Suburban Tool, you can bet your paycheck that they will be in tolerance.  They test everything that goes out the door carefully and stand behind it.  The import blocks might be just as good, part or some or most of the time, but please don't bet your paycheck on it...  Seven dollar blocks do not get individually tested like Stan did.  Whatever comes off the grinder goes into a box and gets shipped.  If Stan's seven dollar blocks come in out of spec, he makes them right.


----------

